# So...whens your next show?



## Dober

Whatcha got booked then?  

We've had a break for the christmas period for a little while now, but we've got some more opens booked. We're doing Ashbourne, Coventry Ladies, Nuneaton, Buckinghamshire...quite a few more after that.

Next champ is a while off though! We decided to skip Manchester.


----------



## BessieDog

We've got quite a few booked between now and mid Feb. Bess turns 2 on the 13th Feb and she's really not mature enough to go into The adult classes at Champ shows yet. So might give it a rest after that. 

We're at Colchester on Sunday - only in AVNSC in post grad. Just because it's our local town so very close. 

We are doing some Opens for practice, but as she'll have to go into Post Grad don't expect anything 

We're supposed to be at Huntington Open on the 29th December, at at Coventry Ladies on the 1st Jan - that's my birthday and I hope she doesn't show me up quite as much as last year! . We must try and meet up there! 

Then we've got Boston and Manchester, where hopefully I won't be handling. 

I think there are another couple of Opens in there as well.


----------



## Barefootgirl

We are at Luton CS on the 30th, hopefully the Ginger Nutter won't have lost too much weight over the hols, as P is hoping for a decent result. Then we need to sort out the other shows with her owner.


----------



## Dober

BessieDog said:


> We've got quite a few booked between now and mid Feb. Bess turns 2 on the 13th Feb and she's really not mature enough to go into The adult classes at Champ shows yet. So might give it a rest after that.
> 
> We're at Colchester on Sunday - only in AVNSC in post grad. Just because it's our local town so very close.
> 
> We are doing some Opens for practice, but as she'll have to go into Post Grad don't expect anything
> 
> We're supposed to be at Huntington Open on the 29th December, at at Coventry Ladies on the 1st Jan - that's my birthday and I hope she doesn't show me up quite as much as last year! . We must try and meet up there!
> 
> Then we've got Boston and Manchester, where hopefully I won't be handling.
> 
> I think there are another couple of Opens in there as well.


Yes, we should definitely try and meet up! 

I like doing open shows; cheaper, closer, more winning to be done (hah!!) We need 7 more points for our JW which im desperately after, so trying to do all I can. Then we're after the ShCM, we've got a couple of points already, so that will keep me at opens for a while.

Good luck for your champs!



Barefootgirl said:


> We are at Luton CS on the 30th, hopefully the Ginger Nutter won't have lost too much weight over the hols, as P is hoping for a decent result. Then we need to sort out the other shows with her owner.


Ahh, I wanted to do Luton but I missed the entry! Have a great time, good luck!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Manchester, then the gamekeeper's ring at Crufts.


----------



## Spellweaver

We're at Boston in Jan, then Midlands Border Collie Cub Champ show in Feb, then the Border Collie Club of Wales open show on 1st March - we don't usually travel that far for an open show but this one is always useful as a last practice before Crufts. And then, of course, we're at Crufts!


----------



## Freyja

We've only got Manchester but I don't know if I will be showing we are going to pick up my new puppy and her breeder may show her for me as it will be the first time she has seen us.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Open- Jan 26th, Henley-on-thames. East kent on 2nd feb and then maidenhead on 15th feb.

Next champ show is a breed club show on 23rd feb, then Crufts and UK Toydog.


----------



## Pezant

Luton Canine Association at Wood Green, then Cambridge County Canine Society (at Wood Green again I think, it's a handy venue!)

We haven't entered either Boston or Manchester, so I think our next Champ show will be Crufts.


----------



## dexter

crufts for us . hopefully


----------



## Tigerneko

Manchester! But I am at work so I dunno if i'll be able to go or not, so it might just be my dad!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

I'm not sure when we're showing again. There's an open in April that would probably be quite good for Wybie but we're a bit undecided as to whether we're going to continue showing or not.

I really enjoy it but we also prefer to get our dogs neutered. I know we can continue showing if we do the form for the KC but I know some judges can be iffy with castrated dogs and I'm not sure whether constantly having to explain our choices would rather take the shine off the enjoyment.


----------



## Dober

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I'm not sure when we're showing again. There's an open in April that would probably be quite good for Wybie but we're a bit undecided as to whether we're going to continue showing or not.
> 
> I really enjoy it but we also prefer to get our dogs neutered. I know we can continue showing if we do the form for the KC but I know some judges can be iffy with castrated dogs and I'm not sure whether constantly having to explain our choices would rather take the shine off the enjoyment.


I have no experience with trying to show a castrated male, but there is a guy in our breed who shows one. I only ever see him had a letter to the secretary at the beginning of the class, then the secretary has a quick word with the judge and that's that; he normally does well so I would assume that as long as the dog is good enough he could get past it with _most_ judges.

Good luck, whatever you choose.


----------



## terencesmum

Currently getting organised with the puppy and will get some Open shows on the go as soon as he's old enough. Unfortunately, we are missing the breed show this year. Albert will be too young by 4 days. BOOO.


----------



## vet-2-b

Boston, although after her not being very well last week I don't know whether we will be taking her as she's lost some weight after already being on the thin side


----------



## Barefootgirl

We're doing City of Cambridge and then Isle of Ely, as well as the breed champ show (our first Champ show!). I'm a bit nervous, but my daughter isn't bothered in the least!


----------



## Dober

Barefootgirl said:


> We're doing City of Cambridge and then Isle of Ely, as well as the breed champ show (our first Champ show!). I'm a bit nervous, but my daughter isn't bothered in the least!


Great time and best of luck at your first champ show! It's just like an open show but bigger, if you have any questions I can help with (benching or entry passes or anything) do feel free to ask!

We're doing Isle of Ely too


----------



## Kicksforkills

Barefootgirl said:


> We're doing City of Cambridge and then Isle of Ely, as well as the breed champ show (our first Champ show!). I'm a bit nervous, but my daughter isn't bothered in the least!


Good luck and don't worry


----------



## LexiLou2

Asha turned 6 months on 1st Jan so her showing debut is Friday at Boston, then a week on Sunday at Manchester.

Then a few open shows through Feb.

Can't comment on Crufts yet depends on how Boston and Manchester go.


----------



## vet-2-b

LexiLou2 said:


> Asha turned 6 months on 1st Jan so her showing debut is Friday at Boston, then a week on Sunday at Manchester.
> 
> Then a few open shows through Feb.
> 
> Can't comment on Crufts yet depends on how Boston and Manchester go.


I'm going to Boston too 

Okay Incas looking good weight wise so we are going but I'm actually so nervous that it keeps hitting me that I'll be showing! Think I might pass out in the ring


----------



## murphy21

I think I'm going to do isle of Ely, and then some more open shows an maybe a couple of champ shows. I hope to qualify for crufts 2015  we missed this year as Bruno was poorly


----------



## BessieDog

Barefootgirl said:


> We're doing City of Cambridge and then Isle of Ely, as well as the breed champ show (our first Champ show!). I'm a bit nervous, but my daughter isn't bothered in the least!


Is that the Midlands show on the 16th Feb? We're doing that, but Bess will be three days out of yearling so won't have a chance. .

I find breed champ shows a lot more relaxing than general champ shows.



Dober said:


> Great time and best of luck at your first champ show! It's just like an open show but bigger, if you have any questions I can help with (benching or entry passes or anything) do feel free to ask!
> 
> We're doing Isle of Ely too


We're doing Ely too!


----------



## BessieDog

murphy21 said:


> I think I'm going to do isle of Ely, and then some more open shows an maybe a couple of champ shows. I hope to qualify for crufts 2015  we missed this year as Bruno was poorly


Blimey - sounds like it will be PF meet up at Ely!!


----------



## vet-2-b

Entered Inca into the west midlands terrier show and the British Manchester terrier show, got 3 ish weeks to prepare


----------



## Meezey

Cian has a few small open shows over here and then Crufts  Then when we get back it's the Celtic Winners All Breed Ch Show


----------



## Spellweaver

We've got the East Midlands Border Collie Club Champ show this Saturday - then the next one is Crufts  (unless we go to the Border Collie Club of Wales Open Show the weekend before Crufts - think we might have missed the closing date for that one though)


----------



## Kicksforkills

East kent, maidenhead, breed club, Swindon and then Crufts.


----------



## Pezant

Just Crufts to go for us now. I haven't even thought about what we might enter him in after that!


----------



## Kicksforkills

After Crufts for us is about ten shows the rest of the year. Mostly champ. Only about two open lol


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Just Crufts to go for us now. I haven't even thought about what we might enter him in after that!


Well, after he's won Best of Breed at Crufts (was going to say Best in Show but might upset the others! ) where do you go from there?


----------



## vet-2-b

Well after a champ show and a breed show decided I need to go for some slightly smaller shows so have entered Inca into retford cs open and another open both at Newark Notts show ground, hoping to go one better and get a first as so far she's got 4 2nds haha


----------



## Kicksforkills

Next show is Swindon on Saturday. Then Crufts


----------



## Spellweaver

My niece is showing Gracee at the Border Collie Club of Wales Open Show on Saturday (mainly to get some practice in as they are still a very new team) but for the rest of us our next show is Crufts - not long now, only a week on Thursday (sings: I'm so excited.. .)


----------



## vet-2-b

After a break from showing due to incas rather extended first season and my own poor health we are back! 3 shows entered an open show, the bmtc limit show and the Windsor champ show the limit will be her first class outside of puppy eeeep!! Scary!! But I'm hoping that in either the open or even the champ Inca can maybe get a best puppy in breed...maybe haha


----------



## Firedog

Providing everything goes to plan we will be at Southern Counties on Saturday.


----------



## Bijou

Yep Southern Counties for me too on Sunday, bit of a wild card as I'm not sure that the judge will like Kruse ( the only one I'm taking ) but what the heck, I'm getting a lift there with a friend and it beats staying at home doing the ironing !


----------



## Freyja

We have Crewe and District open show at Crewe on sunday for Peter Poppy and Freyja. It will be Poppy's first time in junior.

Then we have a week off then back to Crewe on 15th for another open show then Blackpool champ show on 21st.


----------



## Pezant

We're entered at Windsor and I'll probably put in for East of England too as it's only half an hour away from us. I'd like more Open shows but there's none cropping up nearby.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Southern Counties (Saturday), Southampton, whitsable and Windsor (Thursday).


----------



## Firedog

After Southern Counties we have Southampton, a local open show and Windsor all in June.

Guess who bought a fold up chair this morning.


----------



## Pezant

Firedog said:


> After Southern Counties we have Southampton, a local open show and Windsor all in June.
> 
> Guess who bought a fold up chair this morning.


Fold up chairs are so handy! They can be a pain to lug around, but they're soooo worth it.


----------



## Emmastace

Nothing now until July. Completely wrong Judge for Windsor and the next few others are too far away  
It then goes mad at the beginning of July and we have something pretty much every week until the end of August. One weekend I have two Champs in three days but generally a mix of Champs and Opens. It looks pretty good right into November with approx one every fortnight.


----------



## vet-2-b

first show that I've done in a while with Inca and the nerves are back lol

already packed my bag and put my outfit out, too warm to wear the usual trousers and coat so a dress it is!

we are the last in the ring and its Incas last puppy class  can't believe it!! hopefully a nice result


----------



## MrRustyRead

Next and FIRST show is on the 25th june at the Norfolk and Norwich Canine Societies Premier Show


----------



## Firedog

We are at Southampton tomorrow.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

Nothing planned for us, we've technically given up but I'm having a bit of a hankering to have another go :blushing::001_rolleyes:

I'm a little tempted to enter Zem at Leeds champ just to have the experience of competing at a champ show.......... Not sure there's much point trying again with Wybie, as much as everyone outside the ring raves about how fabulous a dog he is, judges just don't seem to like him at all.


----------



## Emmastace

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Nothing planned for us, we've technically given up but I'm having a bit of a hankering to have another go :blushing::001_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm a little tempted to enter Zem at Leeds champ just to have the experience of competing at a champ show.......... Not sure there's much point trying again with Wybie, as much as everyone outside the ring raves about how fabulous a dog he is, judges just don't seem to like him at all.


From what you have said above it sounds like you haven't entered Wybie at a Champ yet. If that is right then don't give up on him just because they didn't recognise how good he is at Opens. Mylo does really well at Champs but at Opens it is a real lottery. The Judges often don't know much about some of the breeds they are judging and if you end up in AVNSC it can be even worse. (Obviously when Mylo has gained BAVNSC or BOB they got it exactly right )

Even with a lovely dog at Champs you need to get to know which Judges like your type and which don't. It is only ever one persons opinion so you just need to know who's opinion is worth having and in any case 'Rome wasn't built in a day' so keep getting out there and give it a go. You know you want to xxx


----------



## Meezey

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Nothing planned for us, we've technically given up but I'm having a bit of a hankering to have another go :blushing::001_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm a little tempted to enter Zem at Leeds champ just to have the experience of competing at a champ show.......... Not sure there's much point trying again with Wybie, as much as everyone outside the ring raves about how fabulous a dog he is, judges just don't seem to like him at all.


Do you enjoy it? And does Wybie? If so then carry on, enjoy it and have fun, I have a friend who had a Champ Rottweiler, not one UK/Irish judge ever liked him and he made Irish Champ with 6 out of his 7 green stars coming from Foreign judges............ He kept on because he enjoyed it


----------



## Kicksforkills

We didn't go to southampton in the end although entered.

Next show is Whitsable on the 22nd. Then Windsor. Then helping out that weekend at our ringcraft's companion show that weekend. Then our obiedence club's Funday the day after.

Then the breed club open show and fun weekend on the 12/13 th July. Then Kingston on the 20th.


----------



## Barefootgirl

DD qualified for the JHA semis at Richmond on Easter Monday, and we haven't been out properly since then, although we have been at fun shows/ companion shows almost every week. I've just sent the next list of shows to the dogs' owner for her to do the entries, and then we will be booked up until the end of august! 

DD is desperate to get out and about with the terriers again soon, she did so well with them, and it's easier for her than the big dogs.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

I'm still umming and ahhing over entering one or both of them at Leeds champ show, I've got about 10 days to make my mind up :laugh: 

There are only really two, maybe three at a push, champ shows we can feasibly get to so doing the rounds trying to find the right judges isn't really practical. I'd be happy just managing to avoid the bloody rude ones :lol:


----------



## Freyja

We're at Blackpool on saturday and then nothing untill the end of july for Britannia Leek and then the hound association champ show.


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> We didn't go to southampton in the end although entered.
> 
> Next show is Whitsable on the 22nd. Then Windsor. Then helping out that weekend at our ringcraft's companion show that weekend. Then our obiedence club's Funday the day after.
> 
> Then the breed club open show and fun weekend on the 12/13 th July. Then Kingston on the 20th.


I did look for you but couldn't see you but if you weren't there then that would be why.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> I did look for you but couldn't see you but if you weren't there then that would be why.


Yes I thought you might have. Sorry! Didn't know until the day as woke up half an hour later than planned


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> Yes I thought you might have. Sorry! Didn't know until the day as woke up half an hour later than planned


Are you at Windsor of Thursday?


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> Are you at Windsor of Thursday?


I am indeed 

In Yearling then the GC Stakes. Meant to enter the GC breed class but then looked at my pass and saw it said the stakes class instead lol!


----------



## immysmum

well ive got my 1st show of the year in about 2weeks... but my dear grandmother has thrown us in our breed champ show... got alot of work to do but well get there... although i much prefer the agricultural open shows as i can take my daughter and have a family day out... but fingers crossed well do ok at pennine


----------



## vet-2-b

next show is leeds for us


----------



## Spellweaver

We're at Leeds next too - unless we do Border Collie Club of Wales Champ Show on 20th July. We've not decided yet because it's the Bergamasco fun day on the 19th July - don't know if I can cope with that, then go to a show the next day, then do a 13 hour shift at work the day after!


----------



## vet-2-b

We have 5 shows booked, Driffield, an open I cant remember the name of at notts show ground, bmtc champ show, Sheffield open and Midlands busy couple of weeks ahead! Which will be nice as ive not been to a show since July


----------



## Meezey

We are doing very few shows this year. We have a show on the 6th it's an IKC show, then we have two KC shows at the end of Sept Northern Ireland Rottweiler Club and then the Belfast show, they are the only Crufts qualifiers we have this year, but tbh even if both pups Qualify don't think we will be doing Crufts either..


----------



## Spellweaver

We're at City of Birmingham tomorrow - just taking Tarot because the border collie judge probably won't like our type.


----------



## Firedog

We did City of Birmingham yesterday and we are doing Richmond next Friday.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Got my next local show in 2 weeks, then another 2 weeks after and 2 weeks after that its the BMTC champ show!


----------



## Freyja

We have nothing until september 27th when it is a local open show Peter's first out of puppy and Phoenix' first show. Then we have a couple of breed club shows and midland counties. 

We decided not to bother with Driffield even though the judge says she like Peter. She's said that before with my other dogs but never given us anything and I doubt she would like Phoenix anyway.


----------



## dexter

Richmond for me on sat


----------



## Barefootgirl

We're at Richmond on Sunday, and although my no-nerves daughter isn't worried at all, I am starting to feel a bit wobbly! We aren't expecting anything in the breed classes at all - the dog isn't up to it -but she behaves beautifully for my DD, and they are in the JHA semis, hoping against hope to do really well.


----------



## vet-2-b

not posted in this thread for a while! 

got 2 opens this weekend, West midlands terrier open show and Matlock show, Inca is entered for Post Graduate.

Week after is the club open show (BMTC) and then the weeks after that Newark open show aka lots of practice for crufts the week after EEKKK!


----------



## Dogloverlou

National Working & Pastoral breeds society open show this Saturday. The first time Cash can enter his own breed class!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax first show after nearly 2 months off is on the 22nd Feb at Suffolk Agricultural Association Open Show.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Our last show was Horley and our next show is Crufts.


----------



## Firedog

Crufts....maybe.


----------



## Dogloverlou

March 21st for me.


----------



## Tigerneko

We have our Club Open show on Saturday (although I am working so it'll be my dad) and a local open on Sunday (my dad again), then I think we have one next weekend which I will be able to make, then it's Crufts!

I'm not sure if i'm handling her or not, usually me and my dad alternate at handling her for Crufts, but next year our judge is Zena Thorn-Andrews and i'd really like to show under her, so I might ask my dad if he wants to do it again this year & i'll do it next year. I also want to watch some other breed judging and don't necessarily want to be hanging round the ring waiting and getting anxious all morning. But then again, I love doing Crufts and last year my dad handled her terribly


----------



## Dogloverlou

Redditch & District Canine Society this Saturday. Just 3 Hovvies entered.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Maybe paws in the park then Southern Counties!


----------



## adamantis

Paws in the Park and Crufts are the only things currently in the diary. Missed the cut off for Southern Counties, considering Windsor, but no breed classes - and I find it weird putting AVNSC for hounds and terriers together


----------



## MrRustyRead

Newmarket, Norfolk+Norwich, East of England and then Thetford.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> Newmarket, Norfolk+Norwich, East of England and then Thetford.


I'll be at Newmarket!


----------



## Kicksforkills

adamantis said:


> Paws in the Park and Crufts are the only things currently in the diary. Missed the cut off for Southern Counties, considering Windsor, but no breed classes - and I find it weird putting AVNSC for hounds and terriers together


Oo, what day are you going to PITP?


----------



## adamantis

Kicksforkills said:


> Oo, what day are you going to PITP?


We'll be there both days because I'm helping out on the breed rescue stand  Sneaking in a bit of showing in between


----------



## Kicksforkills

adamantis said:


> We'll be there both days because I'm helping out on the breed rescue stand  Sneaking in a bit of showing in between


On Saturday there is a Papillon woman I know who is the judge, so we won't go that day. If we do go on Sunday I'll try to remember to pop by!


----------



## Firedog

Doing Bath a week Friday


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dogloverlou said:


> I'll be at Newmarket!


I think ur on the saturday though


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> I think ur on the saturday though


Oh yes! I forgot it was split over two days. I thought the obedience was all day Sunday.


----------



## dexter

London Collie champ show in June and THEN Bournemouth !


----------



## adamantis

Off to Hound Association of East Anglia Open on Sunday - anyone else around?


----------



## ruwise

Welsh Kennel Club in August although I would really like a smaller practice one before then.


----------



## Firedog

Doing an open show at Southampton on Saturday them Windsor and East of England.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Running a companion show on the 4th then Windsor on the 5th!


----------



## dexter

west of england collie champ show x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Darlington in a couple of weeks!

It's an outdoor venue from what I understand so just hoping it's not wet! Is there indoor rings set up in case it rains does anyone know?


----------



## Kicksforkills

I don't know I'm afraid. Might say on schedule about wet weather plans, or email secretary.

We are at COB on Friday and then Richmond next Friday.

Might be a new addition but shhh!


----------



## lupie

Excited for Richmond, first show since Feb. Ruska still in poor coat but it's my closest show and her first outing in veteran classes so had to go!


----------



## BessieDog

I'll be at Richmond on Gundog Day - Mcgrumpy and Snuffles are kindly letting me have space on their stall for book signing if anyone's interested. I'll be there from 11 to 12 ish. You can bring your own copy if you've bought one already, or they'll have copies for sale. If you buy a copy from them on the other show days you can leave it to be signed by me on the Sunday, and then they'll post it to you. (Their idea, not mine!)


----------



## Freyja

Our next show is the midland chihauhua club on sunday with the Honey Monster she's too young to show but they have a puppy walk class for puppies 4 - 6 months old so she is entered in that.


----------



## Meezey

We have a IKC show Saturday all 3 in, then a weekend of shows KC shows 26th, the weekend of IKC shows weekend after that!! Joyful


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> I don't know I'm afraid. Might say on schedule about wet weather plans, or email secretary.
> 
> We are at COB on Friday and then Richmond next Friday.
> 
> Might be a new addition but shhh!


Sorry I missed you at C.O.B.

We are doing Westbury this Sunday and then we are not out again until Midland Counties.

Not doing Westbury madam has come into season.


----------

